# Argëtim & zbavitje > Humor shqiptar >  Shoqata e Alkoolistëve Anonimë №4 "Rikthimi".

## Gerrard

Tema Shoqata e Alkoolistëve Anonimë ka te njejtin qellim si tek tema e meparshme. Mbyllja e temes se me parshme ishte per arsye sepse ishte zgjatur jashte mase shum dhe userat e rinje qe nuk kan kohe ne ate teme i hante teper kohe per te shfletuar gjith ato postime. Dhe une rihapa kete teme ne avancim shoqata nr 4. Kjo teme ka te njejtin qellim si tema e kaluar.

Uroje te kaloni sa me mire midis njeri tjetri dhe ne harmoni te plote sic kaluat tek tema e meparshme.

Me respekt

Endri

----------


## ^_BIM_BUM_BAM_^

Te bej nje pyetje ti je pijanec e preferon
rakin ti apo pi ponc me shum he hahahhaha
loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
sa kam qeshur me sa duket ti spi se do jesh romantik 
si ke dhe nick  :perqeshje:

----------


## no name

_Pijaneca hajt ta gzoni sofren me i kom te mbare lol ene sa ma shum raki ahhaah_

----------


## shoku_tanku

Do te doja pike se pari te falenderoja,Trendafili Blu,qe i le nje rrjedhe vazhdimesie kesaj teme...je moderatori per te cilin gezoj me teper rrespekt nga te gjithe...me kete nderhyrje e ktheve kete teme ne nje tradite ose me sakte,e ligjerove...e shnderrove ne nje nenforum me vehte...te jam me sinqeritet mirenjohes,ndjehem borxhli per veprimin tend...te premtoj se do te mbledh votat e mjaftueshme per te te quajtur anetar nderi te kesaj shoqate...gezuar....po e ngre nje dolli tjeter bashke me ju,vellezer e motra...ta gezojme shtepine e re....me se fundi,do te jetojme edhe nen nje strehe te legalizuar :buzeqeshje: ...sikur te gjithe moderatoret te ishin kaq te kuptueshem dhe praktike...sikur drejtuesit Shqiptare ne pergjithesi,te ishin kaq frytdhenes...do te jetonim nje bote krejt tjeter..

----------


## Nolird

Haj e ngrem nje Dolli per te gjithe pijanecat  LOOOOOL  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Zemrushja

Qashtu de..

Ta marr cik fjalen une? :p 

Otey, puna osht se un kam qejf ta nxit tankistin te shkruaje se na keni keqkuptuar :p.. Ka nje humor te vecante .. ja per kete.. (kjo sa per sqarim)

Adidu.. (un flas me shaka gjithmone pavaresisht se bej sikur shaj lol) Kot nuk i thone nje fjale.. 'I shari te shan" prandaj sia ve re hic tankut une se ne nje vend do zbraset ai po he :p .. pastaj dhe nje fjal tjeter po me vjen ne mend .. 'miku ta fut armiku te vret' dhe puna tankut.. kur ska armiq ia drejton tankun miqve :p po ec mo se u mesuam tani..

Tankist :D c'thote kosovarja xinxore?? :p

----------


## Gerrard

> Do te doja pike se pari te falenderoja,Trendafili Blu,qe i le nje rrjedhe vazhdimesie kesaj teme...je moderatori per te cilin gezoj me teper rrespekt nga te gjithe...me kete nderhyrje e ktheve kete teme ne nje tradite ose me sakte,e ligjerove...e shnderrove ne nje nenforum me vehte...te jam me sinqeritet mirenjohes,ndjehem borxhli per veprimin tend...te premtoj se do te mbledh votat e mjaftueshme per te te quajtur anetar nderi te kesaj shoqate...gezuar....po e ngre nje dolli tjeter bashke me ju,vellezer e motra...ta gezojme shtepine e re....me se fundi,do te jetojme edhe nen nje strehe te legalizuar...sikur te gjithe moderatoret te ishin kaq te kuptueshem dhe praktike...sikur drejtuesit Shqiptare ne pergjithesi,te ishin kaq frytdhenes...do te jetonim nje bote krejt tjeter..


Pershendetje!!

Kjo eshte per te gjithe dhe mendoje se duhet te jete e hapur pasi ka shum persona qe marin pjese ne kete nen forum dhe posacerisht ne kete teme. Ja vlen te rezikosh dhe te ndihmosh njerez si puna jote Tankisti, pasi dini se si ta falni respektin dhe mirenjohjen. Ndjehem une borxhlli pa bej te tilla veprime dhe legalizime. Shpresoje qe gjithmon te jeni nen harmonin e Rakise dhe ta shijoni ne menyren tuaj me te mire qe dini.

Pershendetje per te gjithe pjesemaresit ne kete teme. Kalofshi sa me mire dhe gjithmon thenci fjale te bukura per rakine tuaj.

Po e ngre dhe une nje dolli per te gjithe ju. "Gezuar".

Me respekt

T-B

----------


## zhorzhi

E shikoj se sot do jemi gjithe diten tape....

se do festojme shtepine e re...ta gezojme shtepine e re,dhe sa me shume 

raki paci ....

----------


## zhorzhi

> Tema Shoqata e Alkoolistëve Anonimë ka te njejtin qellim si tek tema e meparshme. Mbyllja e temes se me parshme ishte per arsye sepse ishte zgjatur jashte mase shum dhe userat e rinje qe nuk kan kohe ne ate teme i hante teper kohe per te shfletuar gjith ato postime. Dhe une rihapa kete teme ne avancim shoqata nr 4. Kjo teme ka te njejtin qellim si tema e kaluar.
> 
> Uroje te kaloni sa me mire midis njeri tjetri dhe ne harmoni te plote sic kaluat tek tema e meparshme.
> 
> Me respekt
> 
> Endri


Endri, si gjithmone je i mirepritur dhe shume i kuptueshem...

te falenderojme per kujdesin tend...

----------


## engjellorja

kam nje pyetje per ju pellumbat e dashuruar...(zhorzhin dhe tankun)

pse i lodhni kercijte e gishtave duke bere poezi per njeri tjetrin...??
takohuni more...apo jetoni nje ne kine e njeri ne polin e veriut???

----------


## zhorzhi

> kam nje pyetje per ju pellumbat e dashuruar...(zhorzhin dhe tankun)
> 
> pse i lodhni kercijte e gishtave duke bere poezi per njeri tjetrin...??
> takohuni more...apo jetoni nje ne kine e njeri ne polin e veriut???


ua po ci kini keto thashememe xhanem???

po cne ne <pellumba te dashuruar> moj?

ne jemi vetem kolege ne pije..........

poezine e kemi hobi,jo lodhje,................pastaj ku e dini ju qe nuk jemi takuar xhanem?

edhe nje gje kisha....

po vazhduat me thashetheme sdo iu pranojme me ne shoqate ok?se ty sikur te kane zbuar edhe nga parajsa,mbase edhe atje keshtu beje.............

----------


## engjellorja

Hhahahahhahahah

S'do Mend Qe Ashtu Beja 

Hahahahahah

----------


## zhorzhi

> Hhahahahhahahah
> 
> S'do Mend Qe Ashtu Beja 
> 
> Hahahahahah


boll se u gajase..................

kujdes se ruga ka edhe tatepjeta...................

----------


## engjellorja

mos ki merak fare se di si ti perballoj te tatepjetat une

qenka e ndaluar edhe e qeshura tek kjo shoqata juaj... mos ki merak nuk do shkruaj me...

----------


## zhorzhi

> mos ki merak fare se di si ti perballoj te tatepjetat une
> 
> qenka e ndaluar edhe e qeshura tek kjo shoqata juaj... mos ki merak nuk do shkruaj me...



ej po te ofroj nje birre,me akull...............

si thua pajtohemi?

----------


## Adrian

ej zhorzhi mos doje te thoje nje birre te ftohe akull, se birre me akull nuk kam pa e nuk akm pi noi her.

----------


## zhorzhi

> ej zhorzhi mos doje te thoje nje birre te ftohe akull, se birre me akull nuk kam pa e nuk akm pi noi her.



po pra te ftohte akull,se plasem nga vapa.....................

mos doje dhe ti nje birre?apo nje raki rrushi 22 grade????

----------


## Adrian

Po e ngre dhe une  i dolli per shtepine tone te re.   GEZUAR    MIQ

Nuk e di a i ka shku nërmen Trendafilit-blu kur e ka nertu ket shpine e re   me hudh i faqore rakie te themelet?
Them se ska harru.

----------


## zhorzhi

> Po e ngre dhe une  i dolli per shtepine tone te re.   GEZUAR    MIQ
> 
> Nuk e di a i ka shku nërmen Trendafilit-blu kur e ka nertu ket shpine e re   me hudh i faqore rakie te themelet?
> Them se ska harru.



mendoj se po.........

prandaj cdo gje shkon mbare ne kete shtepi....

dolline me rraki do ta ngreme?

gezuar.

----------


## Adrian

Mire e ke zhorzhi
Dolline e pare me raki do e ngreme, edhe pse jemi i cik heret(sa hanga mnjesin)
Masi ta marojme dolline me raki i futm nje te shplame me birre.
Je dokort ti ?

----------

